# Need Divorce party ideas.



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Do I want to be divorced ? NO....

But I have no choice.. 

So that being said. I want to make sure that she knows I don't give a fvck about her or this OM. 

I am going to have a divorce party with shirts and whatever I can think of. I will posting the announcement on Facebook for her family and friends to see to piss them off even a bit more. It's the least I can do after the pain and humiliation she put me through. Trust me sobbing almost uncontrollably at work was no fun. 

If anyone has any ideas for a shirt please let me know either in this thread or privately. 

I remember when this all started that I wished I could just die, but now that I am near the end of this ordeal. I've come to understand it is not me that should have wished dead.

I've been thinking of cake ideas and did a bunch of googling, but shirt ideas I am at a loss for. I want it tasteful enough to be posted on Facebook. 

I thought of a guy fighting off a zombie bride with some sort of slogan. 

Thank you TAM for listening to me all these months.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are some funny ones:

“I look a divorce this way: it’s better to have loved and lost, then to live with that b!tch for the rest of my life"

“You know why divorces are so expensive? Because they’re worth it"

"Divorce is a declaration of independence with only two signers"

You might get some more ideas from this site: Divorce Party ::: Laugh Out Loud!


----------

